# Template Routing Jigs



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I have always used 1/2" Baltic Birch for my templates. I also have a lot of 1/4" and 1/2" MDF. Can I use the MDF for template routing or will the edges just get chewed up?
Has anyone here used MDF for template routing?

Tony B


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

MDF is a bit softer than plywood, but works OK for templates. Just keep an eye on them for wear, just like for plywood.


----------

